# SAS survival guide



## Cush (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.mediafire.com/?xzydehnx0ly

this is a download link for the british special air service wilderness survival manual. it's got emergency survival tips for all sorts of scenarios. enjoy.


----------



## sykgutt (Jun 4, 2008)

perfect, thanks. i'm currently compiling a survival guide of my own, using various sources including the US army survival guide, gonna use it when i set out on the road. hopefully this will have something different.


----------



## RandomRaccoon (Jun 5, 2008)

check out some of Tom brown JR's books... he goes far far more in depth about stalking and tracking than SAS, as well as more etherial aspects of survival in the woods... SAS aint to bad though... Hes also a chain smoking asshole who drives a hummer and charges thousands and thousand of $$$ for just his basic courses... but the infos good, steal what you can...


----------



## finn (Jun 5, 2008)

If you go over to Tom Brown's wikipedia page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Brown_%28naturalist%29) and scroll to the bottom, it has links to where he wrote articles for Mother Earth News- which is the same material he has in his books.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 6, 2008)

US ARMY surplus ones are everywhere. They contain a lot of useful knowledge and a lot of dumb shit.


----------



## dVEC (Dec 1, 2008)

The Army one is bullshit, near useless.

Tom Brown's guides are where it's at.


----------



## skunkpit (Dec 1, 2008)

some aspects of it feel like another trend

i think you shouldnt have to pay for information on living life the natural way, seems a bit too far for me


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 1, 2008)

sas is okay....it's written from a super civilized point of view with no real thought to ethical decisions of living with the earth, just using it to get back to civilization...it's not written for people who want to leave and live in the woods. but it has some good info. 

i agree, tom brown's stuff is awesome, even if he himself is an asshole. he's a fucking tracker for the fbi. you'd think being raised by apache elders he'd have turned out trusting the government less and being a less all-around civilized asshole.

i guess, sas or tom brown, you have to take what you can and make the ethics your own.


----------



## wildboy860 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've read and owned many of many survival books and I would agree that Tom Brown's guides are up there as far as info goes. But I have the pocket SAS guide in my back pack as part of my survival kit incase I forget somethign or need to reference it. I would recomend having it as a back up to the knowledge you already . but if you know nothing about wilderness survival then it'll do you no good.


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot (Oct 28, 2009)

The Spetznas survival guide was like my bible for a while. EVERYTHING from jungle to tundra to urban terrain.
I will check out the SAS one, though.

*Update: The link was dead.


----------



## sleep (Nov 1, 2009)

[ame="http://www.scribd.com/doc/18546507/SAS-Survival-Guide"]SAS Survival [email protected]@[email protected]@/docinfo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@key-1xx7st1x5z3ze9ohwnqq[/ame]


----------



## jonom (Nov 18, 2009)

in my opinion the commercial SAS survival books are flimsy at best. i own both the pocket and full size version.

i'm a former marine and went through water survival, cold weather survival and summer mountain survival schools. the main skills we learned are usually given less than a paragraph in the SAS book. it seems like it was written for the arm-chair survivalist.

of course... any knowledge is better than nothing. and if i was in a bad situation i would prefer the SAS book over nothing. but if you want to be prepared then read everything you can get your hands on and take an edible plants book with photographs.


----------

